# Venison tamales



## oldflathead (Oct 3, 2007)

We lived in Southern California most of our lives, plus had a house on the East Cape of the Baja from 1980 to 1992. We grew to really enjoy the Mexican food we ate there. I am sorry to say, that in our 15 years living in Pensacola, we have not found any decent Mexican food except at our house and other SoCal Refugees homes. Several of us west coast refugees settled on Bayou Chico, so we have good Mexican food. 

Venado Tamales by Bobbie

She does not type, so I get the duty. She makes up some recipes as she goes along, remembers some and tastes and adjusts. She starts with what sounds good and then tastes after it cooks awhile, then add more of this and that.

We get the lard, masa and corn husks at a little tienda, (store), out on Mobile Hwy., past Wal Mart & Monterrey's in a little shopping center with a Riveria Fitness Center and the "Sweet Things" bakery - UMM GOOD pastries.

-Venison - cut into 1/2" mas o menos ,+ or -, one pound or so for 2 dozen tamales

-1 onion chopped fine

-garlic, fresh favored or powdered

--cumin

-chili powder

-pepper

-salt

-red pepper (cayenne) or tabasco

-"Spicy V-8" juice

-small can of diced green chilis

Brown the venison and onion in a cast iron skillet, add garlic at the end of browning and cook for a couple of minutes. Add spices to taste - I use a lot of cumin, less chili powder, a little salt and pepper, then stir in the skillet for a minute till fragrant.

Add liquid - a small can or two of the V-8, or water or stock,(beef or chicken) whatever tastes good to you. You just want to juice up the deer meatso you can simmer it, (covered) on low 'till the meat is tender and falls apart. She also adds the green chilis when the liquid is added. Towards the end let the liquid evaporate. Taste along the way and adjust spices to your taste. Add cayenne and hot sauce a little at a time. Now let it cool before you fill the tamales.

Recipe for Masa for tamales - makes 2 - 3 dozen

2 cups masa, (fine corn flour)

2 cups chicken stock or water

1/2 tsp. salt

1 tbsp. bakin powder

2/3 cup of lard ( you could use shortening, but it does not taste as good)

Mix all of the above with a heavy duty mixer or do it by hand - hard work by hand

Rolling out the masa is a lengthy process, so call Bobbie at 572-1225

Then you add the deer meat filling, wrap with corn husks and steam for 45 minutes

She also make Sweet Tamales, but that is another post.










Tom and Bobbie's rides


----------



## KLB1 (Feb 2, 2008)

flathead, I have some tamales from a processor. How do I heat them up and any suggestion on a sauce?


----------



## oldflathead (Oct 3, 2007)

Steam them is best.

We use any good salsa, like Paul Newman's, and serve up guacomole and sour cream.

I use all three + a little tabasco.

Tom and Bobbie


----------

